# Saw a little smoke yeaterday



## 1894 (Aug 22, 2008)

Leading the sheltered life I have , I don't get to see many cookers so my wife and I got some pics from the state fair yesterday. Thought I'd share.

The Ox roast place had this :









To be continued .....


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 22, 2008)

Did you say "little"?????


----------



## 1894 (Aug 22, 2008)

The biggest set-up was from Dinosaur BBQ :

Big stick burner :



Just beans at the time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








Overview , those silver things are all rotisary cookers , one for ribs , one for  butts , and one for chicken. Saw the pit master checking ribs with the "Bend test " and some came out and some went back in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







One more set ......


----------



## 1894 (Aug 22, 2008)

Saw this ugly little thing , but it smelled good so we grabbed a pic or two and moved on :



Came back later and they had the lid open 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












Place was called Mountain View Restaurant  / Hog Wild Catering. 
Guy says they pull the pig around 6 pm each day . So I stopped back , wife kept the camera for some clogg dancers she went to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 But I got to see the process , pull off the skin and then just grabbing chunks of meat and into the pans it went. Free samples were offered to anyone watching . It was great !!!

Thanks for looking ,

Phil


----------



## richtee (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmm wonder if that's "Reverend Jim's" Brother?


----------



## solar (Aug 22, 2008)

Great pictures!!  Those are working smokers there, makes my smoker look like a tin can.


----------



## richtee (Aug 22, 2008)

Klose pits are bad to da bone. Lang's competition IMO. Langs are a bit more efficient I'd think, but both of them are top notch machines.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 22, 2008)

Great pics those biguns are cool


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I always think of Langs as mass produced and Klose as custom jobs.....I know that isn't %100 accurate, but that is how it is filed in my feeble mind.   Both have great reputations.


----------



## dingle (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice pics Phil!!  The sights, sounds and smells of the fair. Almost feel like I'm there!


----------



## solar (Aug 22, 2008)

Are those counter weights on the doors to make them easier to open?


----------



## richtee (Aug 22, 2008)

Yup.  If you seen the door in person, you'd know why   LOL!


----------



## 1894 (Aug 22, 2008)

If you go this year , the place with the pig is in the same Isle as the ox roast place. Guy said they pull their pig around 6 pm each day 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Beef sammies for lunch , fresh pig sammies for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh , and two tents past the pig is the only place that has regular Bud in cans , most other places only have "diet Bud " 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





PS. Dino ain't doing no brisket , guys said "It's too much work"  Chicks , ribs , and pulled pork ( $ 6 / sammich  ) 

Phil


----------



## 1894 (Aug 22, 2008)

That's some thick metal on those rigs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Could probably melt down my lil chargriller in no time if they tried


----------



## solar (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm with you Phil on the "lite" beer, if you're drinking beer that says _lite_, then you're not drinking beer.


----------



## solar (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, that's a pretty beefy set up just for the door weights alone.


----------



## dingle (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Phil!! "too much work to Que"? Wonder who's runnin the show there?


----------



## 1894 (Aug 22, 2008)

Not a clue who's runnin' the show 'cause I don't know who's who there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sounds like a KISS deal to me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Extra cutting / pulling station and all that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Was glad to see the guy checking ribs by bend rather than time


----------



## Dutch (Aug 22, 2008)

Those are some sweet smokers. . man looky at all that wood. Them things must have some appetite


----------



## 1894 (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor memory , but the big place , IIRC , had at least 15  of those forklift size boxes of wood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  11 days left at the fair , bet they use most all of it up


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Great looking smokers and pig Phil! Thanks for posting the pics.

I can't believe your wife went to see the clog dancers instead.


----------



## cman95 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! Nice smokers all.


----------

